# GSP Problems



## hxcschweizer (Oct 20, 2008)

I am having problems with my German Shorthair Pointer retrieving in the water. He likes the water but only about halfway in. He will not completely submerge himself. Also, when we are hunting and walking around, the sound of the shotgun does not seem to bother him, but at other times (standing around shooting clay pigeons) the sound seems to bother him and possibly scare him. I am not sure what to do or what could be causing this.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Never ever ever shoot around a dog that there is not a bird or a retrieve for him and dont take him with you when you shoot clays

look at the sticky above about preventing gunshyness

the time to cure the swimming issue is next summer not now


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the club my GSP doesn't do great in the water either. It is mostly my fault because i hunt upland and haven't worked him in the water much. He does better if there is another dog to compiet with.

As far as the gun shyness i leave him at home if iam going to the range only because dogs will normal only tolerate the loud noise because they are getting a reward afterwards. ie dead bird. You might notice your dog getting excited right after the first couple of shots and then become scared because he realizes theres nothing in it for him.

I am no professional trainer by any means and someone else might have a better answer for you.


----------

